# What do you think about Melt and Pour



## jkm8113 (Aug 27, 2012)

I am so very new to soap making, have only done two batches of soap and one hard lotion batch, but I have a question about something and hope that I don't make anyone mad.  I see an awful lot of recipes and ideas for Melt and Pour.  For those that make cold process and also do some melt and pour, do you see melt and pour as sort of an easy way out?  I sort of wondered if maybe there wasn't as much work/effort involved in melt and pour and if you were still just as proud to give it as gifts.  As I haven't done melt and pour, there may be more to it than I realize, and I may be way off base with this.  Just wondering and exploring all the options.   

Do cold process soap people look down on melt and pour soap?


----------



## Lilahblossom (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't believe M&P is an easy way out. Just different genre. There are some uneducted people who don't understand the complications of M&P. 
As for myself. I made cp first but I have alot of fun with the MP too. I am keeping some honey MP around for when family or close friends have an injury or wound that their Doc has ordered soap and water. I add some lavender essential oil to it. You can't just come up with a special cp that way. 

Also the MP crowd gets extremely stylistic with their creations and some take several hours to put together.  I say take advantage of both.


----------



## Genny (Aug 27, 2012)

I do MP & CP and I think that if anyone thinks that MP is just an easy way out, then they're crazy.  The artistry that you can do with MP is just amazing.  I can do a lot more detailed work with MP than I can with cp.  Most of my mp soaps take much longer to make than my cp soaps. But, it's nice that I can use MP right away if I want.  

If you check out Go Planet Earth's blog, Soapqueeen blog or Soapylove, you can see all the different things that you can do with mp that you can't do with cp and the artistry behind it.

I know there are some CP makers that look down on MP.  But there are also the EO people that look down on the FO people, the natural colorant people that look down on the FD & C color people, etc.  I see the same thing in the knitting and crocheting community, Wool vs cotton, cotton vs polyster, knitting needles vs knitting looms.


----------



## jkm8113 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the perspective ladies.  It looked to me from the videos I had watched that melt and pour could be used almost right away, and I liked that aspect.  I truly wasn't trying to ruffle any feathers, still learning my way around the soaping world.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with the OP. For me, CP is the easy way out. MP can be very time consuming if you're making something intricate. I did glow in the dark skulls for a Halloween swap and it seemed to take *forever *to make the skulls and then embed them. I really don't have the patience for MP and basically I only do it now for Halloween soaps. 

llineb (a member) makes very detailed MP and she has posted some good examples. I'm just going to give you the link to her shop because it's easier than searching for her pics in the Photo Gallery. http://www.etsy.com/shop/jollybeesoap


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 27, 2012)

I started out with MP and it's a great medium to work with. It's as easy or as complex/difficult as you want to make it to be- the only limit is your own creativity. I'm mainly a CP soaper nowadays, but I have a high regard for the talented MP artists out there. I'm just amazed at what they can do. 

I still keep MP around to use in some of my CP batches. One can get some really cool looking soap when the 2 are used together. 

IrishLass


----------



## Lindy (Aug 27, 2012)

I think that MP soaps get to be very, very artistic.  I am a CP soapmaker, but I do play with MP but I've not gotten into the creative side of it.

There is room in this world for every type of soapmaker there is out there...


----------



## Lyric (Aug 29, 2012)

I enjoy the chemistry, the mixing of oils and lye to get the end result of whatever I am aiming at versus having that done for me in the form of a pre-made M&P concoction.  Thus, I find CP, HP, etc. to be more creative.  I am thinking I am into the utilitarian of soaping.  It's soap, to get one clean . . . so the artsy, etc., etc., for me, is not the main thing.


----------



## Soapsugoii (Aug 29, 2012)

I think MP looks like a blast, and I've wanted to try it for quite a while. Like Lyric said tho, I enjoy the thought of creating the soap recipe myself - it feels really rewarding when you get a soap that you and others love.


----------



## jkm8113 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have appreciated and enjoyed all the different perspectives.  Ya'll have answered a lot of questions for me in your responses.


----------



## Maythorn (Aug 30, 2012)

I think you can buy really high quality kinds but I found with any m and p that I had to use individual molds, could not pour it into a loaf and cut it.  No way! :roll: Plus those darn bubbles on the surface.  I always got those.   So I don't think it's easier than cold process in ways.


----------



## saltydog (Aug 30, 2012)

i started out making m&p and i still love it! .._i adore it_

i think it's apples and oranges, why not enjoy them both?
i'm looking forward to making some for an upcoming fair, now that i have my cold process all done.
m&p can take hours, depending on how intricate, so i wouldn't say it is easier, just different.
with m&P, the soap almost always comes out just as i envision it, as opposed to cp, which hardly ever does, lol.


----------



## Rains Mirage (Aug 31, 2012)

I am a M&P person previously, but i never got creative. now 8 years later i am giving it another wack. I am also planning a CP excursion in December when I have 2 weeks winter break. I plan on getting the basic kit from Bramble Berry and a wood loaf mold of Art fire. I am still a little concerned about the lye with my kitties..


----------



## semplice (Sep 1, 2012)

Maythorn said:
			
		

> I think you can buy really high quality kinds but I found with any m and p that I had to use individual molds, could not pour it into a loaf and cut it.  No way! :roll: Plus those darn bubbles on the surface.  I always got those.   So I don't think it's easier than cold process in ways.




I made these in a loaf:











I sell M&P because I've only been making CP since January and am not ready to sell to the public.  I enjoy both forms.  I've seen some incredible things done with both M&P and CP.  Both get you clean, so quite frankly I don't really get into the "M&P isn't REAL soap making thing." 

Do you - whatever that is.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 1, 2012)

semplice-

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## semplice (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks, Hazel!  I'm pretty proud of those because those were the first creative soaps I ever made.  Up until that point I was wondering if I had ANY creative soaping genes!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 1, 2012)

You should be proud. I think they're very creative. I admire your ability to think of these ideas and your patience for doing it. How much time did it take to create them?


----------



## semplice (Sep 1, 2012)

The first one, which I call Strawberry Passion, took about an hour and a half.  The second one, Black Raspberry Vanilla, took about three hours with the layers and curly things.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 1, 2012)

Yowza! Good job! I couldn't do this because I just don't have the patience.


----------



## Maythorn (Sep 2, 2012)

Semplice, I used a small loaf mold and it was Bramble Berry melt and pour.  It defied any knife.  So I don't know how you cut those but they are really nice.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 2, 2012)

Naturally I love melt & pour--I've been making it since 1998!


----------



## semplice (Sep 2, 2012)

Maythorn said:
			
		

> Semplice, I used a small loaf mold and it was Bramble Berry melt and pour.  It defied any knife.  So I don't know how you cut those but they are really nice.




Thanks!  I use a dough cutter, although it seems I can make straighter cuts with a knife.


----------



## llineb (Oct 8, 2012)

I do both and I agree that M&P lets you be a little more artistic.  M&P holds color and scent very well so your options are limitless for the most part.  You can make your own base and melt and pour as needed.  LOVE M&P!


----------



## soaptrotter (Oct 8, 2012)

semplice, those are very beautiful works of art!


----------



## Sanctuary (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello,
I do both CP and MP soap.....it's just a preferrence really.  I like doing the MP in the winter because it's easier (weather can be brutal) and doing the CP in spring and summer.  And some folks prefer glycerin based soaps.  Don't worry what other people think...just do your own thing and get creative.  Practice makes Perfect.....have fun, enjoy what you are doing, and get really good at it.....Good luck.

 :angel: 
Sanctuary


----------



## soaptrotter (Oct 19, 2012)

Im a newby to both methods, so far I have done 3 loaves of M&P and 3 loaves of CP.  I like doing them both, but if I had to pick I would say I enjoy the CP more at this point, I enjoy mixing the lye, its very fun ( I found a handy-dandy instant thermometer) and I like the unpredictability of some of the EO/FO, I like experimenting and discovering what ingredients speed up trace, when I added a fragrance oil to my Honey & Beeswax CP, it went a very bright sunshine yellow color and I love it.  I like the whole chemistry of it all.  Surprise, surprise my oldest son is hooked!! M&P for me is a very close 2nd in enjoyment of soaping, because I have more time to do things, like confetti embeds and curl embeds, and I find the color turned out exactly what I expected, so M&P also is a wonderful choice.  I guess its just personal preference.


----------



## LadyVanora (Oct 25, 2012)

I personally have only tried MP process because CP sounds so complicated to me! I just bought a SoapyLove book and that lady is genius! It's amazing the things you can do with both. I know this has all been said but I just thought I'd throw that in. Maybe one day when I have extra time and money without my two toddlers climbing all over me I'll try it


----------



## Lottee (Oct 26, 2012)

I am a complete newbie and went straight to CP soap - the main reason was that I saw a tv program where it was featured and didn't look too scary! After reseaching a bit, I'm ashamed to say I didn't bother with M & P as I couldn;t see the point! Surely anyone could do it?   I really didn;t realise what can go into it and having seen those pics of Semplices soaps i have to say I'm really impressed! I like the process of CP and the control aspect (with the recipes etc) but I LOVE how someo f the M & P soaps look!

I was thinking of doing some to use as embeds in my CP too as the thought of making my own clear soaps terrifies me!


----------



## heatherg23 (Dec 8, 2012)

I haven't done it yet...I will within the next couple weeks but I'm reading posts to learn as much as I can. It's  more complicated then what it looks like. There are so many different things you can add to a melted batch. I just went to the library and read through 3 books and wrote 10 pages worth of notes. It's very involved because not all ingredients "work" together. 

H


----------



## Lindy (Dec 9, 2012)

I have seen some amazing MP artists and there are things that MP soapers can make that CP soapers cannot.  There is a place for both and don't write MP off too quickly - there is a true artistry to it.


----------



## squigglz (Dec 9, 2012)

I love how relatively safe MP is-I don't have to worry too much about my child getting into my bases, because it's just soap. I also like that I can justify using kitchen utensils for this by simply saying 'I am not making a mess, I am _enthusiastically cleaning_.' And of course, I adore the customization and how it's so much easier with MP to customize than it is with CP-for instance, Vanilla Color Stabilizer in MP soap prevents the discoloration associated with fragrances with vanillin in it, but I haven't found something similar for CP soap, meaning my CP soap is gonna be brown like it or not if I use a vanillin scent. (If I'm incorrect and there is a CP formula of VCS, PLEASE TELL ME oh god please)

I've been looking into CP and also Hot Process (same thing as CP, but fully saponified when it's out of the mold without having to wait weeks, but maybe not quite as hard/long lasting in a shower), and they don't seem all that much harder beyond starting from lye. 

I think all three methods can be considered handmade. You make it with your hands, not a machine or other automated service. Ergo, handmade (in my opinion). I also don't think one is inherently better than the other-all three methods have their place for all different types of soap.


----------



## Genny (Dec 9, 2012)

squigglz said:
			
		

> I\ Vanilla Color Stabilizer in MP soap prevents the discoloration associated with fragrances with vanillin in it, but I haven't found something similar for CP soap, meaning my CP soap is gonna be brown like it or not if I use a vanillin scent. (If I'm incorrect and there is a CP formula of VCS, PLEASE TELL ME oh god please)



There are vanilla color stabilizers for cp.  Natures Garden Vanilla White color stabilizer can be used in CP, WSP also has one for CP.

Also, I've tried quite a few differen vanilla color stabilizers in MP & CP (more in MP) and have found that none of them will keep your soap from turning brownish forever, especially if you are using a fo with a high vanillin content.  I've learned to just work with the color change.


----------



## squigglz (Dec 9, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> squigglz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are awesome, thank you for that heads up!


----------



## SimplyMadison (Jan 2, 2013)

I actually got into it with another soaper today because i dont CP at all and she said i was cheating. I'm entirely too controlling to do CP, I need absolute control over my finished projected. Her argument for why MP isn't really soaping is that its not from scratch and not made by hand. I'm not a baker, i dont need to be from scratch. I believe that most selling MP are artists, and function comes second. With my soaps, i want to convey something. A flavor, a momory, ect. I cant always do that with CP. To me, MP can be incredibly difficult and rewarding, just as much as CP.


----------

